# M3 Wheels on a 325ci???



## EBZ (Sep 3, 2003)

My buddy is offering to give me his OEM 2001 M3 wheels...any idea if they would fit my 2001 325ci sport pkg or are there any potential negatives in putting them on?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

They'll fit, but they'll make your car look like a joke.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

What alpinewhite said... Your car will look wrong with them on. I think the only other word to describe the look would be poseur.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

EBZ said:


> My buddy is offering to give me his OEM 2001 M3 wheels...any idea if they would fit my 2001 325ci sport pkg or are there any potential negatives in putting them on?


What size are they? I was under the impression that MY2001 offered 18" and 19". I recently saw a new ('04 or '05) 330ci with 19" M3 rims (the ones with the inside painted black). After my "WtF??" moment, I decided they didn't look bad at all on the car.

--J.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I KNOW there are threads older than this, but this was the oldest one of 325+ threads that came up that had a direct reference:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9778

In a word, no.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The fronts will fit fine, the rears will NOT fit.

If the rears are in very nice shape, and you would like to trade them for a set of fronts in pretty good shape, let me know.


----------

